# Metapop / Cinesamples Challenge Announced - September 2022



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi everyone, here’s another Metapop Challenge for you, this time in association with Cinesamples with prizes from Native Instruments.

Check the link below for what is required to enter this challenge.






metapop







metapop.com


----------



## ibanez1 (Sep 17, 2022)

Does anyone know if it still counts for the competition to use the samples through a sampler or synthesis engine like biotek2 / zero g elements? Or do I have to leave the samples unaltered on an audio track?


----------

